# منتديات الجوال > منتدى المسجات >  >                                            مسجات مؤثره عن الفراق

## بيسان

****************** 
اذا غابت الشمس اخذ 
مكانها القمر لكن اذا غبت انت 
ماياخذ مكانك بشر 

****************** 

انا العليل اللي من البعد 
مجروح وانت الصديق 
اللي جرحني 
==(غيابه)== 

**************** 

حار الحكي في خاطري 
ومن عيني فرت دمعتي 
ودي اواجه دنيتي 
واصرخ واقول وحشتني 

*************** 

رفعت راسي للسما ماهو غرور..! 






اداري دمعه في غيابك عذبتني..! 

************** 

لفراقكم شكل عجيب 
صوره غير الصور" 
ماقدر اقول اني حزين 
لكن بموت من القهر" 

************* 

ما اضمن لك الايام.. 
اضمن لك احساسي.. 
لو نفترق اعوام.. 
مايموت اخلاصي..

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

مشكورة اختي على المسجات يعطيك العافيه 

تحياتي

----------


## أمير العاشقين

يسلموا على المسجات الحلوة اختي 

مشكورة وماقصرتي 

عساكي على القوة 

تحياتي 
أمير العاشقين

----------


## بيسان

العفو اخوي

----------


## عاشقه اهل البيت

مشكووورة ..

الله ما يحرمنا من جديدج

----------


## بيسان

تسلم اخوي على تصفح

----------


## نور الشمس

اذا غابت الشمس اخذ 
مكانها القمر لكن اذا غبت انت 
ماياخذ مكانك بشر 

****************** 



ما اضمن لك الايام.. 
اضمن لك احساسي.. 
لو نفترق اعوام.. 
مايموت اخلاصي..


  يسلموووو بيسان على هالمسيجات

يعطيج العافيه

----------


## بيسان

الله يسلمك حبيبتي

مشكوره عل التوااجد

----------


## فاضل علي

يسلمو على المسجات الجميله

----------


## دمعه حزن

لفراقكم شكل عجيب 
صوره غير الصور" 
ماقدر اقول اني حزين 
لكن بموت من القهر" 


مسجات ولا احلى ..

ألف شكر لك خيووه ع هالمشاركة الحلوه ..

الله يعطيك ألف صحه وعافيه ..

ما ننحرم منك ..

تحياتي
دمعه حزن

----------


## ام باسم



----------


## عماد علي

مسجات روعة تسلمين لنا ....

----------

